# Best way to attach legs to coffee table? (not typical table)



## Michael_JL (Apr 1, 2013)

Hello all,

I am building a unique coffee tabel for my girlfriend. its not a typical table design. Think "shadow box" for the table top w/ a vintage keyboad inside it. What I need help w/ is attaching the cast iron legs. I am using old sewing machine legs. To make them the correct height, they need to be chopped off, leaving no good way to attach them to the table top/frame in any traditional sense. My solution is to create a small "box" of sorts, then use a fiber glass or steel bedding agent to cement them in place.

Where I need help is how to attach the boxes to the underside of the table top/frame. As you can see from my designs, I am kicking around 2 ideas. 

The first is create boxes that run the width of the table (the top design). The pro of this idea is that I can secure them to the table top from 8 sides.

The second idea is to create 2 much smaller boxes (just large enough to support the legs), then secure those to the underside of the table top by L brackets while using traditional corner braces on the table top. The downside of this option is the L brackets would need to be secured with ~1/2" screws thus not being nearly as stable.

Can anyone offer an opinion between the two or, better yet, suggest a design thats better than both?

Thanks for any help!

Edit: will update with images in the morning


----------



## Michael_JL (Apr 1, 2013)




----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Is there a large enough area in the end of the frame of the legs to drill and tap some threads so you can lay a length of flat iron across the top and fasten it with flat head bolts. Holes would be drilled in the flat iron to attach it to underside of top.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*sewing machine legs*

The Singer sewing machine leg I have are cast iron and if you "chop them off" you'll be left with a bunch of loose ends..... 
It may be better to have them brazed to a 1/4" steel plate when you saw them off and then screw the plate into your table top.

The idea of using a casting resin may work just fine, and the mold could be made as an integral part of the table's ends. You'd want to hang the legs in suspension and make certain there were of equal length. I can't recommend a casting resin but an Acrylic comes to mind right off. Hydrocal is a very strong "plaster" used in making molds in the auto industry, cheaper and more readily available possibly. The amount needed for the molds would have to be determined beforehand of course so you don't run short in the middle of the pour.

http://www.amazon.com/Environmental...=1410532564&sr=8-4&keywords=resin+casting+kit

http://www.ebay.com/itm/CASTING-RES...812654886?pt=Model_Kit_US&hash=item35bd819d26

The legs I have, are spaced apart with a center rod for stability. It may be a good idea on your also...?


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

How ever you do it. I'd try to get them off the very end of the table. Will be a toe kicker and might look better too.

Wooden had a good Idea.

Al


----------



## Michael_JL (Apr 1, 2013)

woodnthings said:


> The Singer sewing machine leg I have are cast iron and if you "chop them off" you'll be left with a bunch of loose ends.....
> It may be better to have them brazed to a 1/4" steel plate when you saw them off and then screw the plate into your table top.
> 
> The idea of using a casting resin may work just fine, and the mold could be made as an integral part of the table's ends. You'd want to hang the legs in suspension and make certain there were of equal length. I can't recommend a casting resin but an Acrylic comes to mind right off. Hydrocal is a very strong "plaster" used in making molds in the auto industry, cheaper and more readily available possibly. The amount needed for the molds would have to be determined beforehand of course so you don't run short in the middle of the pour.
> ...


I haven't considered having a plate brazed to them honestly. 

However, if I go with the bedding material, this is what I'd use:
http://www.brownells.com/gunsmith-t...bedding-adhesives/acraglas-gel--prod1038.aspx

Thanks for the help thus far


----------

